
Parens of the Dead - ingve
http://www.parens-of-the-dead.com/
======
Expez
Links to some of the tools used

clojure and clojurescript

[https://github.com/clojure-emacs/clj-refactor.el](https://github.com/clojure-
emacs/clj-refactor.el) (refactoring)

[https://github.com/clojure-emacs/cider](https://github.com/clojure-
emacs/cider) (IDE)

[https://github.com/bhauman/lein-figwheel](https://github.com/bhauman/lein-
figwheel) (code reloading)

emacs

[https://github.com/magit/magit](https://github.com/magit/magit) (the
interface to Git)

[https://github.com/abo-abo/avy](https://github.com/abo-abo/avy) (jumping
around)

[https://github.com/magnars/expand-
region.el](https://github.com/magnars/expand-region.el) (marking stuff)

[https://github.com/magnars/multiple-
cursors.el](https://github.com/magnars/multiple-cursors.el) (placing cursors
at similar stuff and editing all at once)

------
bloat
Unless I miss my guess, this the same guy who makes Emacs Rocks.

[http://emacsrocks.com/](http://emacsrocks.com/)

~~~
arcatek
It reminds me Rails for Zombie

[http://railsforzombies.org/](http://railsforzombies.org/)

------
frozenport
context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Typing_of_the_Dead](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Typing_of_the_Dead)

------
larquin
Awesome series, (+1) for the really nice emacs setup!

